# Holsters, etc SOLD!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Have a bunch of gun holsters, ammo pouchs, license holders, straps that were my late father in laws, like to sell the whole lot as one. $50.00.

All are in new condition, don't think he used any of them other than a couple of rimfire ones. there is a bunch of straps that I guess go with the holsters? P.M. me if interested.
Ummm the tennis shoe in the third one is not for sale:mrgreen:

SOLD.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Heck of a deal............


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

From what I can see in the pile-O-leather in the third pic it looks like a few military rifle slings and hybrid military rifle slings as well as sling swivels.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

muddydogs said:


> From what I can see in the pile-O-leather in the third pic it looks like a few military rifle slings and hybrid military rifle slings as well as sling swivels.


Ummm thats entirely possible, they were all in a drawer with the holsters.
I believe you are correct, thanks.

Edit; there is a nice jump rope in there also(No charge for that)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where you at dunk?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

West Valley.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

SOLD


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Darn! I wanted that tennis shoe! Looks comfortable.


----------

